# Free to good home - CC short sleeve shirt, Medium



## yello (28 Jul 2013)

It's a genuine-ish medium too but on the smaller side of medium, if that makes sense. 

Short sleeve, half zip, blue/white variety. Good as new - no blood, spit or, um, 'other' stains. Free to good home.... just register your interest and I'll do a random draw on Weds.


----------



## fossala (28 Jul 2013)

I wouldln't mind to be added to the list  Thanks.


----------



## boybiker (28 Jul 2013)

Put me on the list please


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Jul 2013)

yes please


----------



## Manguish (28 Jul 2013)

Would love a chance. Thanks.


----------



## G3CWI (28 Jul 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## Archeress (28 Jul 2013)

Ooo yes pleease!

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## DooDah (28 Jul 2013)

Yes, please.


----------



## DooDah (28 Jul 2013)

Yes please again, and I am France, but don,t let that sway the draw


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2013)

Can we have it for the beginners forum, we want to send one around the country passing it from rider to rider.

@AndyPeace


----------



## ewan87 (28 Jul 2013)

could you please stick my name in the draw please, cheers


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jul 2013)

Can i stick my name in the draw as well please ?


----------



## hobbitonabike (28 Jul 2013)

I'll give it a shot please!


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can we have it for the beginners forum, we want to send one around the country passing it from rider to rider.
> 
> @AndyPeace


 

Excellent idea


----------



## s7ephanie (29 Jul 2013)

yes please, pretty please xxxx


----------



## berty bassett (29 Jul 2013)

can i be put on the list please


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Jul 2013)

In for a penny and all that.... Could you put me onto the list please ?


----------



## yello (29 Jul 2013)

Hmmm, there are far more interested than I was anticipating. I might have to get a big hat and televise the draw.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

Me too please and even though I want one I will donate it to The Cycle Chat Jersey relay which could circumnavigate the globe by the looks of where some of our fellow cyclists come from.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 Jul 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## theloafer (29 Jul 2013)

ok put me in also please ...


----------



## roadrash (29 Jul 2013)

can i add my name to the hat please.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 Jul 2013)

You're gonna need a bigger hat.


----------



## lesley_x (29 Jul 2013)

Would love a chance thanks


----------



## marooned (30 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the offer, could I please be added too...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2013)

Another name to go in the hat here, if it's okay.


----------



## heliphil (30 Jul 2013)

why not - thanks


----------



## yello (31 Jul 2013)

I've cogitated and ruminated.... and found a hat. Well, actually my FFCT cycling cap, apt I thought.

Archeress was the name on the slip of paper. PMs have been exchanged and the shirt will be in the post tomorrow.


----------



## s7ephanie (31 Jul 2013)

gonna sulk now


----------



## lesley_x (31 Jul 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> gonna sulk now


 
Me too


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (31 Jul 2013)

Congrats @Archeress, enjoy


----------



## Archeress (1 Aug 2013)

Thank you x

Am going to make a donation to MacMillan the cancer trust for the shirt. My brother in law was diagnosed with oral cancer a few weeks ago and will soon undergo surgey to remove a chunk of his jaw bone which will be replaced with a bit of bone from his leg. He will have a feeding tube for some weeks afterwards and radiotherapy. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## yello (1 Aug 2013)

I hope all goes well for your brother Archeress.


----------



## Gary P (1 Aug 2013)

Same here - I've been 18 years cancer free so know a bit about it. Good luck to him and all his family, specially you. Nice touch with the donation by the way.


----------



## matthat (1 Aug 2013)

Gutted only just seen the thread but glad its gone to a good home!! Good luck Archeresses brother!! give him plenty of .


----------



## theloafer (1 Aug 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Congrats @Archeress, enjoy


 
/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ enjoy..


----------



## Tanis8472 (1 Aug 2013)

Am i too late 
Best wishes Archeress


----------



## Archeress (7 Aug 2013)

The shirt arrived yesterday. Wore it today for the commute to work:



My Brother-in-law has had his surgery and is doing well at the moment.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## yello (8 Aug 2013)

The fit looks perfect! I hope you get good use from it


----------



## Gez73 (8 Aug 2013)

Ok I've been inspired by this thread and am willing to 'donate' a medium short sleeved shirt for the same charity as Archeress ! It's from last years batch and has the short zip, three back pockets (none zipped) . It does *not* have whatever logo appears to be on the right shoulder of the shirt Archeress is wearing so well in the above photo. That might be from another supplier?
I have two short sleeved ones and the weather is on the slide here anyway, needed sleeved top for this mornings commute at 5am! 
They are a fairly 'sporty' fit so please bear this in mind. Let me know where you are, in this thread, and I'll get it to you and you can do the donation thing to MacMillan!
Gerry


----------



## roadrash (8 Aug 2013)

hi gez , what size is the jersey,

RR


----------



## Gez73 (8 Aug 2013)

It's last Summers Medium. Was considered a small batch generally but it's fine on me and I'm generally medium in most things. Sporty fit if that makes sense.
Gez


----------



## DooDah (8 Aug 2013)

Yes please, I am in France, but can give an address in Hampshire. I will happily donate to Macmillans, they are a superb charity, and one who helped my father so much in his last months.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Aug 2013)

OK can send to France if that suits you better, won't be a huge issue. PM me your address (France or wherever) and I'll get it in the post to you tomorrow, Friday. 
Thanks
Gez


----------



## roadrash (8 Aug 2013)

i would love to recieve one for a macmillan donation, they do so much for so many people.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Aug 2013)

That's that then, one to Wigan and one to France (or Hampshire)! PM me your details and I'll get them off to you. 
Gez


----------



## fossala (8 Aug 2013)

Dammit, too late


----------



## Gez73 (8 Aug 2013)

Sorry! Have a long sleeved one with some oil on one sleeve (not much), if that helps. My missus will be delighted!! if you're happy to donate I'll send it down to you. 
Gez


----------



## fossala (8 Aug 2013)

That seems good, do you have a macmillan link for donation?


----------



## DooDah (8 Aug 2013)

If you go to http://www.macmillan.org.uk/Home.aspx there is a donate button at the top.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Aug 2013)

Thanks DooDah, fossala do the donation thing and get me your address and I'll send all three tomorrow.
Gerry


----------



## fossala (8 Aug 2013)

OK, donate a good amount. I'll PM you in a second.


----------



## Gez73 (8 Aug 2013)

Thanks to all three of you. Addresses received and jersey's will be sent out tomorrow after work. 
Thanks again 
Gerry


----------



## DooDah (8 Aug 2013)

Donation made, thank you Gerry, you are a star


----------



## fossala (8 Aug 2013)

Yes, good man.


----------



## Gez73 (9 Aug 2013)

They're off! Let me know when you all receive them. Hope they fit and you enjoy them etc etc!! Gez


----------



## DooDah (9 Aug 2013)

Excellent thanks.


----------



## roadrash (9 Aug 2013)

Thanks again. Donation made


----------



## fossala (10 Aug 2013)

OK, mine turned up. Fits perfectly.
Thanks.


----------



## Gez73 (10 Aug 2013)

Crikey I couldn't have thrown it to you quicker than that! Enjoy!
Gez


----------



## roadrash (10 Aug 2013)

jersey recieved today,fits well.

thanks again.

RR .


----------



## DooDah (14 Aug 2013)

Still have not received it, bloody french post. Bank holiday tomorrow so the country shuts down for 4 days, I guess it will be Monday now.


----------



## s7ephanie (14 Aug 2013)

Oi if anybody is giving away jerseys - i want one


----------



## TissoT (15 Aug 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> Oi if anybody is giving away jerseys - i want one


What size are you .. I have about 20 spares tucked away if you want one ?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Aug 2013)

tisssot said:


> What size are you .. I have about 20 spares tucked away if you want one ?


 

Really?  I'll take a medium


----------



## s7ephanie (15 Aug 2013)

tisssot said:


> What size are you .. I have about 20 spares tucked away if you want one ?


would you lie to me ? if not medium or large


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Aug 2013)

Care to put any of the 20 on here for charity donations ?


----------



## DooDah (16 Aug 2013)

Hi Gez,

Jersey arrived today, perfect fit, than you again.


----------



## Gez73 (16 Aug 2013)

Great stuff! Enjoy, hope you get the weather to show it off!


----------



## toeknee (22 Aug 2013)

Any xl's going spare, I would love one, !


----------



## Gary P (22 Aug 2013)

Any L's going I'd love one too! Would be very happy to make a Macmillan donation.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2013)

I don't know which jersey's tissot is speaking about, but they are not Cycle Chat Jerseys.

*HERE* is the list of jersey's that are left to buy.


----------

